
Study: free markets superior to patent monopolies - nreece
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2009/03/study-markets-provide-an-alternative-to-patent-monopolies.ars
======
pietro
Actual paper here:
[http://www.hss.caltech.edu/~debrah/papers/kp080403submitted....](http://www.hss.caltech.edu/~debrah/papers/kp080403submitted.pdf)

